# Cancelled Account/Owned HR10 - "Please Insert Access Card"



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

I canceled my DirecTV account and received all the packaging from them to return their DVR and access cards. They are asking for both access cards from my leased HR22 and my owned HR10. I've had no problems watching previously recorded programs on my owned HR10. When I removed the access card, the previously recording programs played, but with the "Please Insert Access Card" message across the bottom of the screen. 

I'd had planned to watch some of the shows on my owned HR10 long after my DirecTV cancellation. Is there any way to get rid of the message? Can I repeat the guided setup and use my HR10 as a standalone receiver of OTA only without their access card?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The message will go away eventually. You won't be able to rerun GS without the access card.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, how long do you think "eventually" is?

FYI: I miss your informative posts Stevel. I sold my house and moved into a building with no DirecTV. I am currently learning to adapt to (Comcast) cable and TiVo Premiere.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Don't see why you have to return the HR10-250 access card. It is still good if you decide to subscribe again. If you bought the HR10, the card is yours.
If you ever decide to re activate the HR10, D* will now make you buy another card.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I agree with Bobcat. Just "forget" to return that access card.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I think the message goes away in 5 minutes or so. It has been a long time since I tried it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

stevel said:


> The message will go away eventually.


Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've had the message stick around for an entire 30 minute program before.

Anyway, a sure fire way to suppress the message is to use the "Save to VCR" feature instead of "Play". The message doesn't show up at all. You will, however, lose the 30 second skip and 8 second reverse capabilities. For me, its a small price to pay to be able to watch my recordings without the "Insert Card" banner. I just use fast forward and rewind instead. They still work perfectly.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

BOBCAT said:


> Don't see why you have to return the HR10-250 access card. ... If you bought the HR10, the card is yours.


They need the card back to verify PPV purchases -- they might not have been reported yet. And read the card agreement (and the words printed on the card)... you *never* owned the access card.

That said, they've never asked for any of my access cards. I still have a functional "H" card. (not that DTV can activate an H card anymore.)


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

If the box is hacked, there's a patch to disable "on screen nag messages" somewhere. Other than that, you're gonna need some sort of card in there to make it go away.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Take a look at the TOS. That could cost them $900.



litzdog911 said:


> I agree with Bobcat. Just "forget" to return that access card.


It kind of depends on how difficult Directv wants to be. I know that they tried to stick me with fees when I left and that's why I would never want to go back to them. See my old thread below:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357510



> (e) Access Card. You have received a conditional access card (referred to as the "Access Card") and a License Agreement governing your use of the Access Card while you are receiving our Service. Access Cards are nontransferable and are the exclusive property of DIRECTV. If you tell us that the original Access Card was lost, damaged, defective or stolen, we will replace it, as long as there is no evidence of unauthorized tampering with or modification of the Access Card and your account is in good standing. A replacement fee may apply (described in Section 2). Tampering with or other unauthorized modification of the Access Card is strictly prohibited and may result in criminal or civil action. Tampering with or inserting any device into your receiver other than an authorized unmodified Access Card is prohibited. DIRECTV reserves the right to cancel or replace the Access Card. Upon request, the card must be returned to DIRECTV. If you do not return the Access Card to DIRECTV when you cancel your Service, you may be charged a fee as described in Section 2. Requesting Access Cards on behalf of other persons or for purposes other than lawful viewing of DIRECTV Service is prohibited.





> (2) *Up to $300 Access Card Replacement Fee*, if you lose or fail to return your Access Card (a partial credit may be posted to your account if the Access Card is later returned). If you request overnight delivery of a replacement Access Card, a shipping and handling fee of up to $16.50 applies.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks to all for the advice...

I chose to return the HR22 with the access card left inside per the instructions. They sent a separate return envelope for the TiVo HR10 card. I chose to ignore it.

They actually credited my MasterCard back about $8.00 and I received my final bill today showing the account was closed. 

Now, at least I get to enjoy the shows which were left on my now playing list.

Thanks again. I am experimenting with the TiVo Premiere since I couldn't make DirecTV work in my temporary rental apartment. Good luck with the DirecTV TiVo "The Next Generation."


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Michael1248,
I powered up an old HR10-250 that I picked up at a surplus that didn't have an access card and got the banner requesting the access card when I played the recorded movies on the drive.
Took an old card that I had and plugged it in. The banner is gone now. Guess it doesn't care what card it is, just that it has one in the slot.
So if you have a card around, plug it in and it will solve your problem.
This old HR10 had some recordings, so watched one of them and never got the request for the access card.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I started thinking about it, and I bet that D* wants the access card back so you won't be able to play your recorded movies without having the banner on your screen after dropping the 250 from your subscription.
The old cards themselves have no value, and are most likely destroyed when D* get them back.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't need the access card to play old recordings and you can make the banner go away. DirecTV controls the access cards as they tie a receiver to an account.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, I understand that you don't need the access card to play the recorded programs on a deactivated 250. The point is that with any old access card in the slot, the banner never come up at all!


----------

